# Overclocking phenom 2 955



## bobbyacid (Sep 28, 2004)

Ahh...i just ordered the phenom 2 955(3.2ghz) and ddr3 1066 memory because thats wehat the processor says it supports but ive seen some ddr3 12800 for the same price..am i right in thinking that overclocking with 12800 memory will be better because i can raise the fsb without lowering the memory thingymibobs(its been a while) in other words..i will have more headroom with 12800 ddr3 than 1066????

OR will iut not matter as its a black edition processor and i can unlock the multiplier anyway and just raise that? ive heard these can go upto 4.00ghz??

thanks fore any help


----------



## BILLCO (Sep 11, 2010)

I also had the same concern for some similar components: 
MOTHERBOARDard : ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM)

I contacted G-Skill Tech Support an they responded: "The memory kit you selected should work fine. The one issue you may have is the CAS Latency. The quad core CPU may only be capable of CL8 @ DDR3-1600, so you will need to set timings to 8-8-8-24 or 8-8-7-24. Otherwise, you should have no problems. This kit is very popular among AMD users, although it is designed for Intel users."

I'm a newbe in the overclocking and performance arena, so don't take my info as final.

Good luck


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 955 should run 1600, it'll run 1333 speeds native on a decent board.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

The 955 will run any speed RAM, but you want see any performance increase past 1600 Mhz. It would be best to run your 1066 Mhz at 6-6-6-17 2T timings if possible other wise Oc them to 1333 and run at 7-7-7-18 2T. If you were to buy DDR3 12800 it would be pointless because you would just run it at a lower speed and timing so why not buy RAM that you will know will run at specified settings. Your best bet for overall performance is running at 1333 Mhz at 7-7-7-18 2T.

Edit: This might enlighten you a little bit.


----------



## bobbyacid (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks for replies...but i was talking about overclocking the processor and not needing to lower the ram.(cant remember what its called but its like lowering a division in the bios) anyway ..looks like ill just stick with what ive got.....ocz .


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

The reason I am talking about overclocking the RAM is when you overclock your CPU via the FSB you RAM speed increases. So better or faster RAM will give you more headroom to overclock your CPU via the FSB. If you just want to overclock it via the multiplier just up it by .5 each time until it becomes unstable then up the CPU voltage to get an even higher overclock.


----------

